
49 Upcoming Hackathons: Local, MongoDB, Music, Science and Big Data - apievangelist
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/04/26/49-upcoming-hackathons-local-mongodb-music-science-and-big-data/#comments
======
kylemaxwell
Loved seeing that the Global Data Science Hackathon allows remote (online)
participation!

